# DHPP Vaccine Question



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

I have 2 small Chi's. I have had them for 1 year and 4 months. When I adopted them they received their DHPP shot and rabies. No problems.

Yesterday I had them vaccinated again for the DHPP (rabies was done 4 months ago). The vet gave the shot in the shoulder muscle! Is that normal?

I have always seen the shot given subcu in the scruff of the neck. Never had any reactions.

This time my littlest one was completely in pain. Screamed if I touched anywhere near the shoulder. I thought her leg was broken until I called the vet and they told me that was the site injection.

By morning the boy was just as bad. I had to take the day off work today - they couldn't walk, and were in a lot of pain, shaking and refusing food and water (VERY unusual for these two little piggies).

They are finally on the mend, but what's up with giving the vaccine in the shoulder muscle???? Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Poor doggies! I don't allow DHPP shots, as my dogs are given core vaccines one at a time, spaced 4-6 weeks apart, and, to my knowlege, have never been given in the muscle.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I would call another vet in the area, ask them where they would give that shot. I would also call the vet that did it and question as to why. I would love to hear his reasoning as I have never heard of a DHPP shot given inter muscle- and being in a Chi is reallllllly questionable.. Are you sure it was not the rabies shot?


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

I have given a ton of shots and never in the shoulder and never saw a vet give any type of shot there, hip or back of neck.

This would make me question what he gave for sure and why there on such a small doggie. Never heard of this.? Hope he gets to feeling better. Hitting a muscle not even with Rabi vac is higly rare and might keep the dog in pain a long time..


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

I give mine in the shoulder, or upper leg, BUT they are sub-cutaneous, NOT in the muscle itself. Those vaccines are made to be given under the skin. When you called the vet, do you know for sure she ment in the shoulder muscle, and not just under the skin on the shoulder?

That sounds like someone did something wrong. I'd call/bring my dogs up there and ask them what happened. They should recover ok, but will probably be very painful for some time.

Off topic, but there are shots you give in other areas, and in the muscle itself, but nothing that's routine. A dog with heart worms, for example, receives a shot deep in the muscle near the hip. All vac's I know of, however, of currently are sub-cue.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

Well they are finally doing better today. They are able to walk and they went to the bathroom.

I swear - I was so mad! Not only did I pay extra ($157 for DHPP shot and Bord. spray) over what my mom could have done it for (about $5 for each vaccine), but they hurt my dogs!

I have been finding it increasingly difficult to find good, compassionate vet care. This vet hospital used to be fantastic. But now it seems the techs do everything and I barely get to talk to the vet. I pay extra for the vet to talk to me, but he now always seems so rushed. 

I know they think I'm hyper about my dogs, but they are so small and everything is such a worry with them. Plus I'm a real "naturalist" and don't really like the whole vaccine thing. I wonder if the dog vaccines are as pure as the human ones or if they contain things like Thimerosal.

Anyway, in the future I'll pay extra just to run titers. I was just so upset by this whole thing. I tried to do right by my dogs, was willing to pay top dollar for quality care and they were still harmed.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

When I go to the vet for them, they run around 7-8 bucks a shot + physical, that price is outrageous if a doc didn't see them, and only included shots... The vet there is WONDERFUL.

Please do complain to the clinic- they need to know about this so they can prevent it (let's assume someone new messed up) from happening to someone else's pets.

You might want to call around other clinics, see what they charge, or ask other pet owners who they recommend for a vet. After something like that, I can't say I'd be going back...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

kelliope said:


> Anyway, in the future I'll pay extra just to run titers. I was just so upset by this whole thing. I tried to do right by my dogs, was willing to pay top dollar for quality care and they were still harmed.


If you don't have any particular reason to keep your dogs "current" on their shots (like if they go to doggy daycare or boarding), you don't even have to run titers. There is a lot of evidence that the core vaccines, given as a series in puppyhood, then boostered a year later, confer immunity for life. You most likely do not have to vaccinate your dogs again, although rabies vaccines are probably required in your area. Here's a link with more info: www.critteradvocacy.org


----------



## Scout (Jan 15, 2008)

I have never seen a vet give a vaccine in the muscle! My bosses and associates all give them subQ (so under the skin) and yes will do it over the shoulder sometimes but it is NEVER in the muscle.

Weird! I too would be finding a new vet.


----------



## Para210 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aggie said:


> When I go to the vet for them, they run around 7-8 bucks a shot + physical, that price is outrageous if a doc didn't see them, and only included shots... The vet there is WONDERFUL.


Aggie, which vet do you go to? I'm also in the B-CS area, and my general impression is that all of the vets overcharge here. I'm actually shopping for a new vet (long story about the old vet, but I'm too pissed off at them to set foot in the place now).


----------

